# Pimping my pavoni



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Well in response to @jimbojohn55 and his wooden gaggia handle .... And the disappearance of Peter Bradley and my money and wooden handles .... I decided to buy a cheap lathe and make my own.

1st attempt :-









Not too bad for a first attempt at using a lathe ... Not happy with the shape ... But buy the time I have experimented a bit with a few types of wood I'll be there ... Next up, boiler cap and steam valve


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

When you are happy with yours I might let you make some for me


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Looking good, I like the lever handle especially, good job for a first attempt


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Great job IMO, irrespective to #of attempt


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes! As a pavoni owner myself, I appreciate your handiwork. If you start producing more, I could actually use a new Portafilter handle as one of mine warped when I left it in the sink.

Can I ask how you fitted the pressure gauge? I have a post Millennium europiccola too and have been considering fitting one for a while. I've seen a few on eBay but not too sure if these are the real deal?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Give me a couple of months so I can decide what shape I want the wood .... And not at the moment where the wood seems to decide where the chisel goes







and I'll certainly be pumping out more handles for any PFs in any wood I can get hold of.

as for the guage, Read this link

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/La_Pavoni/Faidate/manometro_ep_eng.htm

i managed to buy a nut off of him, don't know if he has any left ? Good bloke though, trustworthy


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

That is a fantastic resource, very detailed. I think I'll have to have a go armed with this info.

This guy on eBay seems to be selling a complete kit, shipping from the states, but it looks like the whole shabang:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=201499093237&alt=web


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

That's certainly what you want ... Just make sure yours is either 11mm or 12mm before ordering ... I gave up measuring mine and went with it must be 11mm as its got the metal sight glass so it's the older model


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeh I think I'll send the chap an email just to be sure. Do you find the gauge useful when pulling shots?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Yup .... Mostly at the beginning lets you know you are at pressure, especially when bleeding off false pressure and waiting for it to come back up.

if you power off between drinks ie 10 mins apart you know that you are back up to temp

1st pours and multiple shots


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Looking forward to trying this. Have sent the chap a pm. Look forward to seeing more of your woodwork in the future!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Top job, much better than my early attempts, what's the wood and finish used? Maybe there should be a new section of the forums for pimping stuff ;-)

I'm working on a tamper stand at the moment with turned tamper and basket holders.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Its walnut and I finished it using layers of linseed oil and ca glue ... Wanted shiney but hard wearing .... I would love s hard gloss varnish but my skill with varnish I think it would look rubbish.

that and I love that I could finish it whilst on the lathe ... Apply and buff it.

have you ever used a lathe friction polish? Is it hard wearing ?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

h1udd said:


> Its walnut and I finished it using layers of linseed oil and ca glue ... Wanted shiney but hard wearing .... I would love s hard gloss varnish but my skill with varnish I think it would look rubbish.
> 
> that and I love that I could finish it whilst on the lathe ... Apply and buff it.
> 
> have you ever used a lathe friction polish? Is it hard wearing ?


I have used a friction polish but with mixed results, however its worth trying next and is very very quick, on most of my work I use Danish oil and then wax to give it a sheen, Ive struggled with gloss finishes but found that quality water based finishes such as - http://www.mylands.co.uk/wood-finishes/quick-drying-varnish-kitchen-bathroom?___SID=U

Can make all the difference - the commercial firms often use 2 pack bar top lacquers such as http://www.wood-finishes-direct.com/product-type/lacquers

I think the trick is for a high gloss finish is to work through several grades of sandpaper - buy a dust mask though,

Looking at the wood handles produced by La pavoni - shows them as being satin - this suggests to me that they are spray finished and they have avoided the whole gloss finish route as its harder to achieve and more susceptible to damage and customer returns, although I'm sure someone here can put me right and post a close up.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

h1udd said:


> Not happy with the shape ... But buy the time I have experimented a bit with a few types of wood I'll be there ... Next up, boiler cap and steam valve


I like the shape of the lever handle much more than the portafilter handle.

Love the grain in the walnut and think it compliments your worktop well:good:


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Well here is the 1st finished attempt .. Steam and boiler knobs now done .... And matching handles to please Jumbo Ratty. ... I like walnut, I think I might try Weng next though


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

There is a lot more detail on the knobs than the picture shows


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

That looks excellent, great job.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

She's magnificent. Great job.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Not too shabby for a 1995 model


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Need to clean my pressure guage though ... Had to dremel the steam knob off, bakerlite dust !!!!


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

h1udd said:


> Had to dremel the steam knob off, bakerlite dust !!!!


Watch out for that bakelite dust,, can be harmful.

Much prefer the new portafilter handle to the prototype which looked a bit bell swagged in comparison.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

As an update.

my handles were originally meant to be made via Peter bradley ... Who disappeared with my money and other peoples machines etc.

tufns out he had heart issues, was in hospital, then recovering with family ... By all accounts has had a rough time of it.

the good news is, he is recovering/recovered now and is making amends with his customers, I have been refunded, others are getting there machines serviced for free.

i am just putting this out there so anyone searching for his name, gets an update to his where abouts and any negative press he got, gets a fair answer to why

top bloke, good luck to him

edit: oh and to say, he passes on his apologies and hates letting people down, he has come back to hundreds of emails so it's taking time getting back to everyone


----------



## bob bobs (Jul 21, 2016)

hi, saw your post on peter

i have been unsucsesfully trying to get a machine i sent to peter back after him having it for a year, i have sent letters, called, emailed with no response

i understand he had some health issues and have been super patient, any idea why some people are getting ignored?

b


----------



## bangindjdave (Jan 31, 2016)

Bob,

Just found your post after a bit of desperate googling!

I think I'm in the same position as you, having sent a machine to Peter Bradley about 2 years ago but got nothing back, and get no reply or contact. He's been in contact very sporadically over the last year and by all accounts has had a terrible time apparently. Every now and again we seem to make progress and then he goes silent again. I know he's reading my messages, but increasingly rarely replies.

Did you manage to get anywhere?

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2020)

I am impressed with the handles! (and I work with lathes) I fear poor old Peter Bradley may be brewing up coffee for the Angels. He was quite ill last time we communicated (2/3 years ago) Very sad as he was brilliant at repairs. Philip


----------

